# It's A Water Pump Weekend!



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Leaving Labor Day weekend to the amateur campers!









I will be remounting the water pump 180 degrees (Gilligan @ the factory installed it head up which is a no-no), installing a winterization fluid pickup kit, flexible hoses on each side of the pump to isolate it better, and installing an accumulator tank.

I will also finish changing out ceiling lights to 11W bulbs, installing 12V fans in the bunkroom, and trying to figure out a way to mount/transport my 25 gal 4 wheel blue tank on the rear bumper.

I'll go back to work on Tuesday to get some rest.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you have your weekend all planned out
Have fun and hope everything goes smoothly for you
Don't forget to relax a little bit









Don


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

GoVols said:


> trying to figure out a way to mount/transport my 25 gal 4 wheel blue tank on the rear bumper.


Let me know how that goes. That's one of my planned projects for next Spring. It seems like it should rest on the bumper in front of the spare tire. Just have to figure out a good way to secure it and keeep the [email protected]&*! coated wheels from rubbing against the nice finish on the back of the trailer, right?.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Gilligan @ the factory installed it head up which is a no-no


I installed it just like the Skipper told me....or was that Mary Ann....or maybe Mr. Howell....









Gilligan


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Leaving Labor Day weekend to the amateur campers!


So - are you calling all of us that are going camping amateurs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> Leaving Labor Day weekend to the amateur campers!


So - are you calling all of us that are going camping amateurs















[/quote]

Yea.









Let's get em'!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone with the sense to buy an Outback is NO amateur!

Camping Amateurs are those folks that camp only on Memorial Day and Labor Day weekends, have about 10 people staying per site, play loud music, staying drunk all weekend and are generally oblivous to anyone else in the campground trying to enjoy a peaceful, restful weekend.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

GoVols said:


> Anyone with the sense to buy an Outback is NO amateur!
> 
> Camping Amateurs are those folks that camp only on Memorial Day and Labor Day weekends, have about 10 people staying per site, play loud music, staying drunk all weekend and are generally oblivous to anyone else in the campground trying to enjoy a peaceful, restful weekend.


You have just described Panther Lake in Andover NJ to a T


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

You'll find me at the house as well... I know from experience the "others" out there will be having a good ole time. Hopefully, they'll leave some campground for those of us who choose to go out the week after.

We made the mistake of trying to go out one holiday weekend. Never again!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Considering this one. I like the built in accumulator.

Flojet RV High Volume Water Pressure System


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Water pump mods are complete. Question: why can't RVs use the same plumbing fittings that are readily available at home improvement stores?







Oh well, relocated the water pump to the floor (which was originally mounted upside down and attached to the metal fender well!). Added the antifreeze pickup kit. Added flexible hoses to each side of the water pump to isolate vibration (was not that way stock). Added a shurflo accumulator tank. Had to tinker with the air pressure in the accumulator a bit to equalize it with the pump restart pressure. Now the whole thing purrs like a kitten!







Can also get one flush of the toilet without the pump cycling







, great for those late night bathroom trips.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Considering this one. I like the built in accumulator.
> 
> Flojet RV High Volume Water Pressure System


That looks sweet! Anybody try one of these yet?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

That package would not fit into the 26RS's opening below the refrigerator where the water pump lives, so it's a moot point for me. Nice looking package though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JT,

Glad to hear the mods went well!








What size accumulator tank did you install? Any pictures?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gilligan said:


> Gilligan @ the factory installed it head up which is a no-no


I installed it just like the Skipper told me....or was that Mary Ann....or maybe Mr. Howell....









Gilligan








[/quote]

LMAO

Great mods.
















It looks like a 2 or 3 gallon tank









Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> JT,
> 
> Glad to hear the mods went well!
> 
> ...


Have not taken an "after" picture yet. Installed the standard little Shurflo accumulator. Would liked to have done a bigger tank, but the opening below the refrigerator was too small to do anything else, and I didn't want to take apart the cabinet facings to install a bigger unit. My goal was to reduce the pump noise, and hopefully get a flush from the toilet without the pump cycling. Successful on both accounts.

By the way, while the outside of the Shurflo box says it is a 24 oz tank, the fine print of the instructions says it will hold a max of 4 oz. of water!


----------

